# Need HELP!!



## CruZzzz (Aug 17, 2017)

I have a 2006 nissan 350Z. I've bought and changed every camshaft sensor to new one, but code is still there!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A P1078 code can be caused by any of the following conditions:

● Harness or connectors (Exhaust valve timing control position sensor circuit is open or shorted)
● Exhaust valve timing control position sensor
● Crankshaft position sensor (POS)
● Camshaft position sensor (PHASE)
● Accumulation of debris to the signal pick-up portion of the camshaft

Check the ground connections for tightness and oxidation. You can get a PDF copy of the FSM from:

Nissan 350z Service Repair Manuals


----------



## CruZzzz (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks bro


----------

